# Per Diem Sgt. Lasell University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Per Diem Sergeant*
Institution:
*Lasell University*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/28/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

This is a per diem role and is not benefit eligible
*JOB SUMMARY:*
The Sergeant works under the direction of the Police Lieutenant as a Patrol Supervisor of all personnel assigned to their shift. As a uniformed Patrol Supervisor, they are required to perform all of the regular duties of a police officer including detaining suspects and effecting arrest and are responsible for conforming to Department Policy, # 1.01, Supervisors/Ole's.
*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*
The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the person or persons assigned to this job. They are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities. Lasell University has the right to add or change the job responsibilities at any time.

Responsible for the preparation, review and proper submission of all necessary department paperwork
Plan, assign, and direct the activities of personnel assigned under their command
Accountable for the efficiency, discipline, appearance and general good conduct of those assigned under their supervision
Responsible for ensuring compliance with all laws, rules, regulations, department and school policies, general and special directives and standard operating procedures
Patrol the Lasell campus and visit subordinates as often as practical
Perform crime prevention, community relations and any other related duties as required by the needs of the department
Insure that the proper staffing level of the department is maintained at all times.
Other duties as assigned.
Supervisory Responsibility:
All subordinates assigned to their shift, including Police Officers, Security Officers and Dispatchers
*MINIMUM KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*
Minimum Educational/Work Experience Requirements:

Associates Degree required, Bachelors preferred.
Employed as Certified Police Officer with 10 years' experience with minimum 5 years Supervisor Experience.
Accepted Certified Police Officer:

Graduate of a MA State Police Academy
Full time Municipal Police Academy administered by the Municipal Training Committee
Completion of Out of State Police Academy which is accepted by MA State Police Certification Unit
*CERTIFICATION, REGISTRATION OR LICENSURE REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*

Must possess and maintain a valid driver's license
Must possess and maintain First Responder and CPR certifications
Must maintain Special State Police Warrant
Must possess and maintain a Massachusetts License to Carry Weapon Permit
*PHYSICAL AND VISUAL REQUIREMENTS OF THE JOB:*
Physical Effort

May require physical interactions with individuals when required to perform regular law enforcement duties including but not limited to; running, climbing walls, fences, ladders, subduing and arresting individuals who may be actively resisting efforts to have them comply with lawful orders.
Visual Effort

Above average visual effort with frequent exposure to visually demanding work involving detailed work.
*WORKING CONDITIONS:*

Work performed in an environment requiring occasional exposure to weather extremes, fumes, odors and/or noise.
Occasional exposure to job hazards, resulting in some injury, lost time, total disability or death.
Interested candidates should upload a letter of interest, resume and the information of three (3) references using the forms below.
Review of resumes will begin immediately, and applications will be accepted until the position is filled.
Given Lasell's commitment to fostering an intellectually enriching and inclusive educational environment, our expectation is that the successful candidate will demonstrate competence and sensitivity in leading, managing, and advising employees and students who are broadly diverse with regard to various aspects of identity, such as race, ethnicity, ability status, socioeconomic status, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression, nationality, and religion.
We seek faculty and staff who appreciate the value diversity brings to a campus community and are eager to foster an inclusive environment here at Lasell. Employees who represent the various areas of diversity of our student body are key contributors to our strategic vision.
Lasell University is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Lasell University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_5fb820707a6444a4b93f3a1ba2f18cb5

Apply through Institution's Website
©


----------

